

Why Does Government Software Suck? - USNetizen
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/f90a8a34f01c

======
hga
Pretty hard to take seriously an essay which gets the most fundamental facts
wrong. It was members of the Silent Generation
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_generation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_generation)
(which I would extend a bit past a birth date of 1942) who were the youngest
involved in most of the cited early pioneering stuff. The cultural Baby
Boomers, per the Census born starting in 1946, were just too young with rare
exceptions, e.g. the first were graduating from college in 1968.

And members of the Silent Generation, born in the Great Depression and WWII,
who experienced its deprivations and/or who's parents did, and brought them up
with the salient lessons, and the earlier relevant generations, are _very_
different than the cultural Baby Boomers who never directly knew those hard
times.

